# Cast iron pots



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

My wife were talking the other day about cast iron pots for cooking outside on the fire pit this summer. What's a good shape and size to do say 90% of the cooking with one or two pots.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

#8 skillet. My go to size for just about everything a single guy could want.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

If you want to do roasting or baking don't forget about camp dutch ovens (with lids). Breads, biscuits, cakes, cobblers, crisps, whole birds or roasts...name it...if you can cook it in an oven you can cook it in a camp dutch oven. 12" 6qt will handle a 4-5lb bird and 6-8lb roasts. You can make soups, stews and chowders in them as well...just about anything you'd normally cook with a cover on the stove-top.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Woody said:


> #8 skillet. My go to size for just about everything a single guy could want.


Ok had to look up #8 lol but the problem with me is I'm married with a kid at home lol but I'm sure it would be good for me if I left for the weekend


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

forluvofsmoke said:


> If you want to do roasting or baking don't forget about camp dutch ovens (with lids). Breads, biscuits, cakes, cobblers, crisps, whole birds or roasts...name it...if you can cook it in an oven you can cook it in a camp dutch oven. 12" 6qt will handle a 4-5lb bird and 6-8lb roasts. You can make soups, stews and chowders in them as well...just about anything you'd normally cook with a cover on the stove-top.


I have read a little about them. The Dutch oven I will need to do more research but it looks like more of what I need vs what I want.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I do dutch oven cooking all the time outdoors. Am happy the weather is straightening up to do some more. 
There's a ton on line and youtube to show you how. It's easy and tasty. They weigh a lot but last forever.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I use different sizes for different things. I have 8-10 and a 12 inch dutch ovens along with several sizes of frying pans. Just look at what you use at home and get comparable sizes.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I think good cast iron should be pasted down to your kids, their kids, their kids.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I use this one in summer quite a bit. They come in many sizes, and there's a mess of Potjiko recipes online.
I use the #2. It'll feed 4-6 folks.

A friend form S. Africa turned me onto the style of cooking they use these for, but of course you can cook anything in them.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

bbqjoe said:


> I use this one in summer quite a bit. They come in many sizes, and there's a mess of Potjiko recipes online.
> I use the #2. It'll feed 4-6 folks.
> 
> A friend form S. Africa turned me onto the style of cooking they use these for, but of course you can cook anything in them.


Got a link?


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

crabapple said:


> Got a link?


http://potjiepotusa.com/potjie-pots-3-leg-best-duty.html


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Never mind.
https://www.amazon.com/Best-Duty-Ca...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=AMT2ZN6F8QJXT085TNX4


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

bbqjoe said:


> I use this one in summer quite a bit. They come in many sizes, and there's a mess of Potjiko recipes online.
> I use the #2. It'll feed 4-6 folks.
> 
> A friend form S. Africa turned me onto the style of cooking they use these for, but of course you can cook anything in them.


I've been wanting one of those but... priorities. Roof comes first.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Flight1630 said:


> I have read a little about them. The Dutch oven I will need to do more research but it looks like more of what I need vs what I want.


If I could only have one cooking vessel for outdoor use (or indoors, for that matter) it would, hands-down, have to be a camp dutch oven. They can be used indoors and out. They're so versatile you really can cook almost anything in them of some form or another. The ones I have are true camp ovens and come with a rimmed lid to hold hot coals on top, and legs on the bottom to place hot coals under them (rested on the ground or a DO table), as well as a wire hoop-handle to hang them over an open fire.

If you are frying they can be awkward due to the higher sides which can be overcome with a bit of creative handling with tongs/spatulas, but otherwise are a great all-around cooking option. As for size, there are some huge camp DOs available, and smaller ones in the 1-2qt size range. As for camp ovens, most brands start in the 4qt size and run to sizes far larger than you'll need.

As for manufacturers, Lodge was USA made, though I read somewhere a while back that a few of of their pieces of CI were made overseas. Chinese-made are, well, you get what you pay for...poor quality has been my experience. My advice is to spend the extra cash up front for USA-made. The china-made cast iron has little seasoning, even if the product description states it is seasoned. Lodge has a decent seasoning straight out of the box...pretty much ready to cook in compared to the cheap stuff. Follow the manufacturers instructions for care and use. Cast iron cookware is one thing you shouldn't scrimp on...with proper care and use they'll last far longer than any of us will be breathing. There are pieces out there that are older than any of us which have been passed down through the generations, and those are the best CI cookers on the planet, due to they've been used...a lot.

If you haven't already experienced cast iron cooking, the cookers get better with use. The more you use them the more they like it and the better they cook for you...it's all about the petina (seasoning, coating) that develops on the cooking surface.

Here's a site I found years ago that is quite informative regarding DO cooking, from fire management and temperature control to recipes and methods. It doesn't go as much into open fire as it does the briquette firing methods, but will give you some ideas for how to cook in them either way. You can also stack multiple DOs when baking/roasting, with proper temperature control (this saves foot-print space and uses fuel more efficiently):
http://scouts.lamb-thielen.com/data/papadutch.home.comcast.net/dutch-oven-cooking-sitemap.htm

There are lots of tricks folks have used to improve heat dispersion for baking, such as placing dry beans, rice or corn meal in the oven before placing bread dough to prevent scorching. Also, for certain foods, a DO liner (pleated paper), parchment paper or simple aluminum foil can be used for ease of clean-up to prevent sticking when desirable (for foods that can't be stirred or turned during cooking).

Once you start cooking with DOs just take every lesson you learn from every meal to your memory bank...write down everything and what you liked or didn't like about the outcome. It's like every other new method you try...there will be a learning curve which gets more shallow with every successive use.

I could go on and on, but there are tons of valuable info for DOs and CI in general with a few clicks on the mouse.

Enjoy your new adventure!!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I still have my skillet from mama that has to be at least 50 yr.s old. And my 2 corn stick pans. Corn sticks are nice and crunchy but we seldom make them now.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Multipurpose pots are the best ,they can be used as Dutch ovens, deep fryers and roasters;http://shop.lodgemfg.com/deep-skillets/3-quart-cast-iron-combo-cooker.asp But also depends on how much cooking you do and also be very careful with Chinese cast iron pots they are cheap I check with Lodge to make sure before buying and on eBay ; http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=usa+made+cast+iron+cookware
My stuff is old but USA made.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok guys thanks for all the info. It does really interest my on the Dutch oven. Will look into it when I get home for weekend when I have more time.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

bbqjoe said:


> http://potjiepotusa.com/potjie-pots-3-leg-best-duty.html


I love these!
I got to have one for Frogmore stew.
I have the other cast Iron pots & ovens for two or four people.
I need something for 6-12 people.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Frogmore Stew!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

AmishHeart said:


> Frogmore Stew!


thern Cuisine History: Frogmore Stew
October 4, 2012 in Fork + Glass
Tags: Frogmore Stew, Lowcountry Cuisine

Frogmore Stew on NewspaperEvery coastal town seems to have a version of a seafood boil and their own way of making it. Charleston has a great local seafood boil, but the ingredients are as debated as the proper name for it. Locally, you will hear it called Beaufort Stew, Beaufort Boil, or Lowcountry Boil, although it is most commonly referred to as Frogmore Stew - a delicious combination of boiled shrimp, sausage, corn and potatoes.
Don't worry, it does not contain frogs and it isn't even actually a stew. Unlike its cousins, bouillabasse and cioppino, Frogmore Stew is drained from its cooking liquid and served on a newspaper covered table.
Lowcountry BoilThe name Frogmore comes from the small town on St. Helena Island, near Beaufort, SC. There are many stories about the origin of Frogmore Stew. One story says that a shrimper in Frogmore was running low on food and couldn't decide what to cook for dinner. He chose to boil some potatoes, sausage and corn together and added some shrimp since there was never a short supply of shrimp around his home. He soon realized how great the items complemented each other and the recipe was passed around to local seafood restaurants.
Another story alleges the origins of the stew came from Richard Gay, owner of the Gay Seafood Company on St. Helena Island, SC. The story goes that one weekend while on duty with the National Guard he made the stew in an effort to serve over 100 of his fellow guardsmen. Frogmore Stew became far more well known after it was featured on the cover of Gourmet Magazine in the 1980s. In 2005, The Travel Channel featured Richard's brother, Charles Gay, cooking Frogmore Stew in its popular program, Taste of America with Mark DeCarlo.
Although everyone has their own "secret" ingredient to Frogmore Stew, the basic recipe is as follows:
Lowcountry Frogmore Stew
4 lbs. small red potatoes
3 lbs. shrimp, unshelled
1 lb. smoked sausage, (such as Kielbasa) sliced into pieces
6 ears of sweet corn, husked and cut into thirds
1 Tbsp Old Bay seasoning
Bring about a gallon of water to a boil. Add the potatoes and Old Bay seasoning and cook five minutes. Add the sausage and boil for 5 minutes. Then, add the corn and boil another 5 minutes. Lastly, add the shrimp and boil 3 more minutes. Drain and serve.
Some people add in crab or cook the stew in beer. Others add in onions, lemons and/or celery. Our own Chef Michelle Weaver of Charleston Grill is currently featuring Frogmore Stew on the menu and it features Crab, Shrimp, Clams, Potatoes, Corn, and Andouille. Whether you cook it yourself or order it at Charleston G


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

When I got married in 1984, my karate instructor gave us a Lodge cast iron crock pot. It's like the old dutch ovens, but without the legs, and the lid is not sunk in, but slightly concave, with little nubs on the inside of the lid that drip liquids down on the roast or whatever you cook in it. My teacher said someone had got them one for their wedding and they'd got a lot of use out of it.

Sure enough, here we are nearly 33 years later, and that is still my go-to pot for cooking just about everything. It works as a skillet, but is also perfect for cooking soup, stew, and chili. And many's the time I put a chicken or roast in it smothered in potatoes, carrots and onions and stuck in the oven for 2-3 hours, and the food came out perfect.

The old Lodge cast iron is made right here in Tennessee, in South Pittsburg, and as we speak they are building a big new addition on their plant that will increase their workforce by about 100 new employees.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't like those nubs on the lids. They make it hard to keep clean and seasoned. I have a lid with the nubs ground off and it's much better for me.


----------



## Kate2 (Apr 28, 2017)

I recently purchased a 10 gallon cast iron pot to cook in outside on a tripod. With my family of 15 When all of us are together. I figured a lot of soups and chilli would be made and I had looked for some time. I found it on Amazon but it was expensive. So I started hunting antique shops and found one for 112.00 dollars. The tripod I got from Amazon for 19.00. They work nicely together. I also have plenty of the frying pans and a dutch oven. They are well seasoned but I will have to work some on the ten gallon one. Not real sure how to go about one that big as it won't fit in my oven. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Kate2 said:


> I recently purchased a 10 gallon cast iron pot to cook in outside on a tripod. With my family of 15 When all of us are together. I figured a lot of soups and chilli would be made and I had looked for some time. I found it on Amazon but it was expensive. So I started hunting antique shops and found one for 112.00 dollars. The tripod I got from Amazon for 19.00. They work nicely together. I also have plenty of the frying pans and a dutch oven. They are well seasoned but I will have to work some on the ten gallon one. Not real sure how to go about one that big as it won't fit in my oven. Anyone have any ideas?


Season your iron Pot over a nice bed of Hard Wood Coals in your Back Yard.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Clean off any rust, then rub olive oil on it, then season over the coals in your back yard.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

AmishHeart said:


> Clean off any rust, then rub olive oil on it, then season over the coals in your back yard.


That's exactly how we season ours


----------

